# PLEASE PARTICIPATE Media, Manga, Video Games, and Violence Survey For Class



## Algol (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Some of you may or may not know me, but even so, I need help on a survey for school really bad. Should only take about 2-3 mins to do. Velocity and a bunch of the other mods said it is okay to do this. My sig explains most of it, and here is another version of the link:

 You may need to disable ad-blocking software on certain browsers if the link does not work.

*No further information is needed. All answers are anonymous and everything will only be used for school*, and hopefully to get me a good grade on my Stats project! I wanted to do a survey designed to be posted on NF specifically, for the gamers and some of the manga sections as well. I wanted to do a multivariable and instrumental regression study to just get an idea on some things regarding current events (in the U.S. political realm), and with the things I love: media, manga, and video games, with a biased sample group (on purpose) that likes these sort of things.

Thanks so much for your help. I will rep as best I can to anyone posting they participated if they feel like posting such. Any and all participation will be appreciated!

Thanks again!

EDIT: Guests/lurkers, you can take it too please if you don't mind. Thanks! *Also let me know in post if link does not work with your browser for some reason.*


----------



## martryn (Apr 4, 2013)

Finished.  Happy to help.  Didn't take that long, either.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

It's done. Glad to help.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2013)

Done and good luck.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2013)

Wish I could have done a stats project like this when I took the class. 

Good luck. :33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 4, 2013)

Uh... I can't get on the site.  Does it not work on Firefox or something? Edit: Can't get it to work on Chrome, either.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2013)

Done. Good luck with this.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

Done and done.


----------



## Algol (Apr 5, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Uh... I can't get on the site.  Does it not work on Firefox or something? Edit: Can't get it to work on Chrome, either.



Hmm, that's weird. I'll try and play around with it later and see what I can do.

Is it still not working? And not working for anyone else either?


----------



## creative (Apr 5, 2013)

I finished you're thingie. enjoy you're rep.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 5, 2013)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2013)

Algol said:


> Hmm, that's weird. I'll try and play around with it later and see what I can do.
> 
> Is it still not working? And not working for anyone else either?



I used FireFox when I did it. No troubles.


----------

